# ورشة عمل متواضعه لأعداد Shop drawing & BBS



## eng_rehab (8 يونيو 2010)

أسعد الله مساؤكم بكل خير





بأذن الله هنا سنقوم بورشة عمل متواضعه لأعداد 
Shop drawing & BBS
ببرنامج الاتوكاد ..والليسب الخاص ب BBS او ببرنامج ARMACAD





سنتعاون في عمل جماعي من خلال مشروع واحد مقترح والجميع يعمل في نفس المشروع وهنا يتم مناقشة المشاكل التي تواجهنا اثناء العمل وعرض النتائج ...
الدعوه عامه للمبتدئين والمحترفين....طبعا المحترفين عشان يساعدونا :56:
الهدف من الورشه : تعلم اعداد الشوب دروينج 







وهذا رابط شرح فيديو للمهندس :محمود الساري 
وهو ايضا أنضم الى الورشه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t196868.html

Armacadبرنامج 
وهو من تحميل المهندس Eng.M.Naser
[http://www.4shared.com/file/jFGTP721/ARMACAD_81.html 

وهذا هو المشروع المقترح 
http://rapidshare.com/files/396053628/STRUCTURE__ESTRAHA.zip.html
من اعداد مهندس: خالد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79619.html



من هنا قامت فكرة الورشه :56:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202207.html






من اراد المشاركه فليبدء بالعمل فورا ..


----------



## eng_rehab (8 يونيو 2010)

اسعد الله مساؤكم بكل خير:56:
انا بدأت بالكمرات وكانت البدايه b1
وانتهيت من رسم تفاصيلها تقريباااا بس حصل مشكله عندي في تشغيل الليسب 
compile error 
ومرفق ملف رسومات b1 وصوره من الخطأ الذي ظهر في الليسب ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هجرب اشتغل ببرنامج ARMACAD وهبلغكم بالنتائج 

والله الموفق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على فكرة الورشة 

وان كان لى راى وللجميع مطلق الحرية بعد ذلك وهو الا يتم البدء فى عمل الورشة الا بعد انتهاء مهندس محمود من شروحاته ومساعدة زملائه فى الاستفسار عن جميع التساؤلات
كون اشتراكه بالورشة سيؤدى الى انشغاله بموضوع آخر وانصرافه عن تكملة الموضوع الذى سيعتبر مرجع لجميع الاعضاء بالملتقى

لذا أفضل بعد انتهاء الموضوع الخاص بالشروحات والذى يذكر فيه م محمود انه تم الانتهاء من الموضوع بعدها يتم عمل الورشة كتطبيق على تلك الشروحات

اما عمل ورشة تقتصر على البعض فقط ممن يعرفون ال shop drawing والانصراف عن تكملة الموضوع الذى يفيد جميع الاعضاء لا أفضله حقيقة

فى النهاية هذا مجرد رأى وللجميع مطلق الحرية

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## eng_rehab (8 يونيو 2010)

اهلا اختى سنا الاسلام 
اسعدني مرورك الطيب :56:
وأقتراحك سليم لكن مهندس محمود شرح تقريبا الخطوات الاساسيه للرسم وبعد كده بقى احنا بنجتهد ...وده اجتهادنا ...
ومش مطلوب مننا عمل جميع اجزاء المشروع ...على الاقل جزئين ثلاثه فقط من كل جزء
على سبيل المثال ...والتدريب
وكلنا سنكون مبتدئين في هذا المجال وانضمام المحترفين معانا لللدعم والمسانده وابداء الرأي 
جزاكي الله خيرا
وفقك الله


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (8 يونيو 2010)

إن شاء الله مشترك في الورشة
ولكن خلال يوم او اثنين, وذلك لان ارماكاد مُعطل عندي

يمكننا البدء وأُفضل ان يكون جهد اخونا مهندس محمود موجه لانهاء الشرح في المقام الأول لان الشرح الكامل لن تقتصر فائدته علينا فقط, ولكن على زملاء كثيرين لنا لسنوات قادمة ان شاء الله
وطبعاً الرأي لمهندس محمود

سأشارك ان شاء الله غداً بعد اصلاح الارماكاد 


بالتوفيق؛


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (8 يونيو 2010)

من اين اجد ليسب bbs و كيف استخدمه


----------



## eng_rehab (8 يونيو 2010)

eng.m.naser قال:


> إن شاء الله مشترك في الورشة
> ولكن خلال يوم او اثنين, وذلك لان ارماكاد مُعطل عندي
> 
> يمكننا البدء وأُفضل ان يكون جهد اخونا مهندس محمود موجه لانهاء الشرح في المقام الأول لان الشرح الكامل لن تقتصر فائدته علينا فقط, ولكن على زملاء كثيرين لنا لسنوات قادمة ان شاء الله
> ...


وفقك الله ....بانتظارك


----------



## eng_rehab (8 يونيو 2010)

مهندس إسلام سامى قال:


> من اين اجد ليسب bbs و كيف استخدمه



الليسب موجود في موضوع شرح المهندس محمود 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t196868.html


وطريقه تشغيله مشروحه في الحلقه بتاعت 
slab 3 &slab 4


----------



## abedodeh (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله في جهودكم جميعا وزدكم من علمه ومن كرمه سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## محمودشمس (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود العظيم


*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:*​*(احفظ الله يحفظك احفظ الله تجده تجاهك إذا سألت فاسألِ الله وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله**)*

*



*​م/ محمود شمس.....:84:​


----------



## abedodeh (8 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (8 يونيو 2010)

موضوع فعلا مهم جدا
أرجوا الاستمرار لتعم الفائده
جزاكم الله خيرا 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_rehab (8 يونيو 2010)

ظهر هذا الخط ابعد ماحملت الليسب على الاتوكاد وفتحت ملف اكسيل وعند كتابة امر xc ظهر هذا الخطأ:18:
كما في الصوره المرفقه


----------



## محمد دهشورى (8 يونيو 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على فكرة الورشة
> 
> وان كان لى راى وللجميع مطلق الحرية بعد ذلك وهو الا يتم البدء فى عمل الورشة الا بعد انتهاء مهندس محمود من شروحاته ومساعدة زملائه فى الاستفسار عن جميع التساؤلات
> كون اشتراكه بالورشة سيؤدى الى انشغاله بموضوع آخر وانصرافه عن تكملة الموضوع الذى سيعتبر مرجع لجميع الاعضاء بالملتقى
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اتفق تماما مع حضرتك 
وهناك جانب اخر حرام عليكم تنسوه 
هو ان بكاليريوس الايام دى فى امتحانات وانا مثلا عاوز ادخل الورشه لكن عندى امتحانات طيب اعمل ايه؟
ياريت يتم الانتظار الى الانتهاء من شرح الموضوع للمهندس محمود وكمان يكون الغلابه اللى زيى فى بكاليريوس انتهوا بفضل الله من الامتحانات 
وربنا ييسر الحال 
فاتنى ان اهنئ حضرتك على الموضوع الرائع والفكره المميزه 
فعلا الموضوع جميل جدا لذلك اتمنى ان اشترك فيه


----------



## eng_rehab (8 يونيو 2010)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اتفق تماما مع حضرتك
> وهناك جانب اخر حرام عليكم تنسوه
> هو ان بكاليريوس الايام دى فى امتحانات وانا مثلا عاوز ادخل الورشه لكن عندى امتحانات طيب اعمل ايه؟
> ...




ربنا يوفقك 
نرحب بيك في ورشتنا المتواضعه 
عموما يابشمهندس الموضوع بيطووول مش هيخلص في يوم ولا اتنين لأننا لسه بنتعلمه سوا واحنا مش رابطيينه بوقت يعني كل واحد بيشتغل وقت مايسمح وقته وبالكميه اللي يقدر عليها ومجرد اننا هنا بناقش المشاكل وبنعرض النتائج عشان كل واحد يشوف هو ماشي صح ولا لأ ,,,يعني تقدر تشترك معانا في اي وقت ...
عموما هو اكيد المشروع هياخد وقت طويل في البدايه .... تكون خلصتوا امتحاناتكم وتشرفونا نكون لسه بنقول ياهادي ..ارجو ان تكون الفكره وصلت
وفقك الله

بانتظار مشاركتك في الورشه ..................


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (8 يونيو 2010)

Bbs 
للقواعد المنفصلة


----------



## eng_rehab (8 يونيو 2010)

Eng.M.Naser قال:


> Bbs
> للقواعد المنفصلة



ماشاء الله ...:75:
والله شغلك شجعني كتيييييييير اني ابدء اشتغل فورااا :20:
حاليا بدرس شرح الفيديو لل armacad بس انتهي منه وابدء في القواعد المنفصله بس يمكن اخذ شويه وقت لاني لسه بتعلم ال armacad 
وفي حال انتهائي سأرفعها هنا 

بالنسبه لbar mark يوجد طريقة اخرى متبعه لكتابته مشروحه هنا في فيديو 
وبالتحديد عند الدقيقه 5:30 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/dyzcynonihe/ground beams 1.rar

من فضلك ارفقلي رسومات الشوب دروينج للقواعد المنفصله 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mody_elsary (8 يونيو 2010)

eng_rehab قال:


> اسعد الله مساؤكم بكل خير:56:
> انا بدأت بالكمرات وكانت البدايه b1
> وانتهيت من رسم تفاصيلها تقريباااا بس حصل مشكله عندي في تشغيل الليسب
> compile error
> ...



انا شفت الشغل وهو بصراخة كويس جدا بس كانت لى بعض الملاحظات وهى
1-ما ينفعش اعمل للسيخ جنش وده لانه 
high tensile steel مش
mild steel 
2- لازم احط على شكل كل سيخ رقمه و عدد الاسياخ وعدد الكمرات المتماثلة
3-لازم احط على الكمرة المحور بتاعها علشان اعرف مكان الكمرة 
4-ما ينفعش عمليا ان طول الاسياخ العلوية تكون زى السفلية دايما العلوية بتكون اطول ود انا شرحته قبل كده
ولكن برضه بصراحة مجهود جيد جدا 
وشكرا


----------



## eng_rehab (8 يونيو 2010)

mody_elsary قال:


> انا شفت الشغل وهو بصراخة كويس جدا بس كانت لى بعض الملاحظات وهى
> 1-ما ينفعش اعمل للسيخ جنش وده لانه
> high tensile steel مش
> mild steel
> ...


:20:
جزاك الله خيرا
وزادك الله من علمه وفضله 


> -ما ينفعش عمليا ان طول الاسياخ العلوية تكون زى السفلية دايما العلوية بتكون اطول ود انا شرحته قبل كده


وانا فهمت شرحك كويس... بس اللي خلاني اعمل كده انه في التفصيله بتاعت الحديد في الكمره دي طريقة تركيبهم مع بعض بتقول انهم قد بعض ...لأن كل واحد فيهم ليه رجل بره ورجل جوه ولكل منهم خلوص عن السيخ التاني ...وده غير التفصيله اللي حضرتك شرحتها وكان فيها السيخ العلوي رجليه الاتنين داخل السيخ السفلي والخلوص كان بين رجل السفلي والسيخ العلوي فقط 

عاجزه عن شكرك 
ربنا يبارك فيك يارب 
دمتم في اطيب حال 


ربنا يبارك فيك يااااااارب


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (8 يونيو 2010)

شكراً مهندسمحمود عالاضافة
الجنش فعلا غلطةانا غلطها, ممكن لاعتيادي على الرسم بالطريقة المعتادة في التصميم حيث يتم الجنش في الرسم ولا يتم تنفيذه في الطبيعة على الحديد المشرشر
high tensile 

باشمهندسة رحاب, بالنسبة للشوب الدراونج, انا كنت بتدرب على البي بي اس فكنت بفرد الحديد علشان اخرج اطواله والكود بس, لغرض الحصر وتوريد الحديد للموقع

ان شاء الله ارسم الشوب دراونج وارفقه


----------



## eng_rehab (9 يونيو 2010)

مهندس ناصر 
انا جربت الارماكاد في قاعده واحد فقط وماكملتش:57: لانه ظهر اختلاف في حساباتي وحساباتك قولت لازم افهم المشكله الاول :18:
القاعده 1 الحديد السفلي angle bar طبعا هو في الاتجاهين متماثل طول القاعده 1 متر وارتفاعها 0.35 متر يبقى بالمنطقي بعد خصم .c.c واللي قيمته 75 ملم يطلع طول السيخ 850 والرجلين كل واحده 200 يعني b=850 , a=c=200
يبقى طوله الكلي 1250......منين بقى 1190 اللي حضرتك مطلعها في جدولك ...؟!!:10:

تاني استفسار انا رسمت القاعده بابعادها على الاتوكاد ووقعت عليها السيخ بالامر standard bar
مافيش في قائمة القطر قطر 14 !!! انت جيبته منين؟؟؟:10:

وبغض النظر عن القطر افترضته 12 وكملت ولما عملت الليست بار طلعلي b= 850 , a=c=204 
طيب ازاي ؟؟ هو حسبها ازاي ؟؟:10:

ودمتم في أطيب حال :56:


----------



## elza3aim (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع )armacad 8.1( ....
بس عندي مشكلة انه وانا بانزل الكراك عملت uninstall driver وبعد كدة حاولت انزله تاني ولكن جاءت رسالة عندما اضغط على start service وهي كالتالي:
Sentemul service can not be started
هو تقريبا دة حصل لان الكراك ماينفعش ينزل مرتين على نفس الجهاز فايه الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng_rehab (9 يونيو 2010)

elza3aim قال:


> شكرا على هذا البرنامج الرائع )armacad 8.1( ....
> بس عندي مشكلة انه وانا بانزل الكراك عملت uninstall driver وبعد كدة حاولت انزله تاني ولكن جاءت رسالة عندما اضغط على start service وهي كالتالي:
> Sentemul service can not be started
> هو تقريبا دة حصل لان الكراك ماينفعش ينزل مرتين على نفس الجهاز فايه الحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اهلا بيك في الورشه
في الصفحه دي هتلاقي نفس المشكله حصلت لمهندس ناصر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202207-3.html
نأمل ان تصلح المشكله قريبا وتعاود المشاركه في الورشه
وفقك الله


----------



## eng_rehab (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااا
ياجماعه المشكله اللي عندي كانت مختلفه وانا بحثت كتييير ولاقيت حلها في موقع اجنبي :76:
وده حلها:20: 
عشان اللي تحصل عنده نفس المشكله يحلها بسرعه بالطريقه دي
Error in Microsoft Access or Excel with Macros or VBA code:
Compile Error: Can't find project or library

Open the database or application. 
Open a module in Design view or press ALT+F11 to switch to the Visual Basic Editor. 
On the Tools menu, click References. 
Clear the check box for the type library or object library marked as "Missing:" 
An alternative to removing the reference is to restore the referenced file to the path specified in the References dialog box. If the referenced file is in a new location, clear the "Missing:" reference and create a new reference to the file in its new location


والحمدلله اتحلت:75::75:
.........
وهبدء معاودة العمل قريباااااااا


----------



## elza3aim (9 يونيو 2010)

اقتباس:
أرسل أصلا بواسطة eng.m.naser 
على حسب المانوال فان احدث نسخة هيشتغل عليها هيا 2009
انا جربت 2007 و 2008 

وبالمناسبة فيه مشكلة حصلت معايا, البرنامج بيتستب مرة واحدة بس على الوندوز
بمعنى لو لعبت في الكراك وحاولت تعمل uninstall 
هيكون لازم انك تغير نسخة الوندوز
لان البرنامج مش هيتشغل وده اللي حاصل عندي حالياً 

انا حصلت معاي نفس المشكلة وعملت uninstall
هل في حل تاني غير اني انزل ويندوز من جديد او في كراك تاني غير دة لان المشكلة في الكراك (البرنامج بيزل كذا مرة)


----------



## eng_rehab (9 يونيو 2010)

elza3aim قال:


> اقتباس:
> أرسل أصلا بواسطة eng.m.naser
> على حسب المانوال فان احدث نسخة هيشتغل عليها هيا 2009
> انا جربت 2007 و 2008
> ...



مش عارفه يمكن مهندس ناصر يكون عنده فكره:18:
عموما انت ممكن دلوقتي تشتغل بطريقة الليسب على الاتوكاد.......(كما شرحها مهندس محمود والليسب في نفس موضوع الشرح)
الى ان تصلح مشكلة الارماكاد ...
وفقك الله


----------



## elza3aim (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير
ولو اي حد لقى حل للمشكلة دة ياريت يفيدنا بيها


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (9 يونيو 2010)

eng_rehab قال:


> مهندس ناصر
> انا جربت الارماكاد في قاعده واحد فقط وماكملتش:57: لانه ظهر اختلاف في حساباتي وحساباتك قولت لازم افهم المشكله الاول :18:
> القاعده 1 الحديد السفلي angle bar طبعا هو في الاتجاهين متماثل طول القاعده 1 متر وارتفاعها 0.35 متر يبقى بالمنطقي بعد خصم .c.c واللي قيمته 75 ملم يطلع طول السيخ 850 والرجلين كل واحده 200 يعني b=850 , a=c=200
> يبقى طوله الكلي 1250......منين بقى 1190 اللي حضرتك مطلعها في جدولك ...؟!!:10:
> ...



بالنسبة للطول الكلي فهو من حساب البرنامج 
البرنامج بيخصم 30 مم لل bend type 1
لان لما بنعمل bending للحديد مبيكونش على شكل خط مستقيم, فالبرنامج بيحسب ده والله اعلم
هنخصم 2 *30 مم من المجموع اللي هوا 1250 هيطلع ال1190

الغريبة ان حصل في البار المحتوي على اربعة Bends
خصم من الطول الكلي للبار 130 , بزيادة 10 مم عن ال 30 مم المفروض خصمها لكل bend


بالنسبة لقطر 14
فهو مقفول في الاعدادات الافتراضية للبرنامج
لفتحه
من ايكونة ArmaCAD settings 
نختار bending diameters
نختار القطر 14
ثم activate


اسف على التقصير لاني لسه في طور استكشاف البرنامج, والجدول المرفق هو اول استخدام لي للبرنامج
وباذن الله يتضح المزيد قريباً


----------



## Eng.M.Naser (9 يونيو 2010)

elza3aim قال:


> اقتباس:
> أرسل أصلا بواسطة eng.m.naser
> على حسب المانوال فان احدث نسخة هيشتغل عليها هيا 2009
> انا جربت 2007 و 2008
> ...




بص يا زعيم 
انا حاولت محاولات كتير ونفعت الحمد لله
بس صراحة مش عارف ايه المحاولة اللي نفعت تحديدا 

جرب نزل البرنامج ده
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=10M1RIKZ

الباسورد karizma
مش فاكر اول حرف كابتل ولا لاء, جرب مرة كدا ومرة كدا

نضف الريجستري والدرايف سي وجرب, لو مشتغلش اقولك على باقي المحاولات ان شاء الله

بالتوفيق؛


----------



## mody_elsary (9 يونيو 2010)

وانا فهمت شرحك كويس... بس اللي خلاني اعمل كده انه في التفصيله بتاعت الحديد في الكمره دي طريقة تركيبهم مع بعض بتقول انهم قد بعض ...لأن كل واحد فيهم ليه رجل بره ورجل جوه ولكل منهم خلوص عن السيخ التاني ...وده غير التفصيله اللي حضرتك شرحتها وكان فيها السيخ العلوي رجليه الاتنين داخل السيخ السفلي والخلوص كان بين رجل السفلي والسيخ العلوي فقط 

عاجزه عن شكرك 
ربنا يبارك فيك يارب 
دمتم في اطيب حال 


ربنا يبارك فيك يااااااارب[/quote]
انا بقول لحضرتك ان عمليا فى الموقع ما ينفعش نعملهم زي الرسم لان انا بركب الحديد العلوى الاول وبعد كده بركب الحديد السفلى......
وجزاكم اللع خيرا جميعا
اسألكم الدعاء


----------



## eng_rehab (9 يونيو 2010)

eng.m.naser قال:


> بالنسبة للطول الكلي فهو من حساب البرنامج
> البرنامج بيخصم 30 مم لل bend type 1
> لان لما بنعمل bending للحديد مبيكونش على شكل خط مستقيم, فالبرنامج بيحسب ده والله اعلم
> هنخصم 2 *30 مم من المجموع اللي هوا 1250 هيطلع ال1190
> ...


وفقك الله يابشمهندس
بارك الله فيك 
وصلت الفكره ...وان شاء الله تبقى خبير في الارماكاد:19:
بس انا حاليا رجعت اشتغل تاني القواعد المنفصله بالليسب وربنا ييسر واقدر اخلصها واحملكم النتايج 
زادك الله من علمه وفضله 




> انا بقول لحضرتك ان عمليا فى الموقع ما ينفعش نعملهم زي الرسم لان انا بركب الحديد العلوى الاول وبعد كده بركب الحديد السفلى......
> وجزاكم اللع خيرا جميعا
> اسألكم الدعاء


بارك الله فيك 
شكرا على التوضيح
زادك الله من علمه وفضله...


----------



## eng_rehab (16 يونيو 2010)

اسفه على التأخير ..انشغلت شويه بمسؤلياتي 
اعاننا الله واياكم 
ده الشوب دروينج للقاعده 1 مرفقه ولكن ظهرت لي مشكله اخرى في الليسب احاول حلها:10:
من غير ال box bar لاني مش متخيله منظرها في الطبيعه وجاري البحث والدراسه 
مهندس محمود:11:
اتمنى ارفاق ملف نموذج من ملف الاكسيل اليدوي اللي بتدخل فيه ال بي بي اس 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassanaki (19 يونيو 2010)

((انار الله صباحك بالقرآن .وزادك عافيةواطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان. وايدك بنصر منهعلى الانس والجان.وأسأل اللهان نلتقى فى اعلى الجنان
أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك .وذكرا يشغلوقتك .وعفوا يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك
أسأل الله لك جماليوسف .ومال قارون .وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان .وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتكوغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك)​


----------



## elza3aim (19 يونيو 2010)

eng.m.naser قال:


> بص يا زعيم
> انا حاولت محاولات كتير ونفعت الحمد لله
> بس صراحة مش عارف ايه المحاولة اللي نفعت تحديدا
> 
> ...



اولاً : احب ان اوجه لك جزيل الشكر على تجاوبك في الرد على استفساري.

نزلت برنامج الريجستري بس بصراحة للأسف مافيش نتيجة ايجابية وعموما لو في حل آخر ياريت تفينا بآرائك النيرةز


----------



## elza3aim (22 يونيو 2010)

elza3aim قال:


> اولاً : احب ان اوجه لك جزيل الشكر على تجاوبك في الرد على استفساري.
> 
> نزلت برنامج الريجستري بس بصراحة للأسف مافيش نتيجة ايجابية وعموما لو في حل آخر ياريت تفيدنا بآرائك النيرة .




منتظر ردك يا باشمهندس عبدالناصر


----------



## eng_rehab (26 يونيو 2010)

> اولاً : احب ان اوجه لك جزيل الشكر على تجاوبك في الرد على استفساري.
> 
> نزلت برنامج الريجستري بس بصراحة للأسف مافيش نتيجة ايجابية وعموما لو في حل آخر ياريت تفينا بآرائك النيرةز


وفقك الله


----------



## ثروت313 (13 يوليو 2010)

سلامات
هنالك فرق كبير بين الاتوليسب والفيجوال بيسك وان الملف المستخدم من قبلكم والموضح في الصورة 
المرفقة والموجود فيها مشكلة بتشغيل الملف هو فيجوال بيسك وليس اتوليسب.

وشكرا
ثروت
Professional Autocad Draftsman
Autolisp Programmer


----------



## hassanaki (17 يوليو 2010)

*((**انار الله صباحك بالقرآن .وزادكعافيةواطمئنان.ووهبك* *شفاعةحبيب* *الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان. وايدك* *بنصرمنهعلى الانس* *والجان.وأسألاللهان* *نلتقى فى اعلىالجنان**
**أسأل* *الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى* *ربك** .**وذكرا يشغلوقتك** .**وعفوايغسل ذنبك** .**وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك**
**أسأل الله لكجماليوسف .ومالقارون** .**وحكمة لقمان .وملك* *سليمان** .**وصبر ايوب .وعدل* *عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسولالله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتكوغفر ذلتك* *وادام سرورك**)*​


----------



## HOSSAMSAID2001 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

* السلام عليكم 
انا نزلت كل الدروس اللى فاتت بس فى مشكلة عندى فى الليسب انة لما اشغلة فى الاتوكاد يظهر Execution errornil
ومش عارف اعمل اية ياريت حد يفيدنى لو سمحتوا*


----------



## د.محبس (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

هل يوجد ملحق بالاوتوكاد لاعمال الصحى والدكتات والماء وغيرها من الاعمال الميكانيكية


----------



## ELKAISAR (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## the pump (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*طلب من المهندسين المتابعين للورشة
برجاء الدخول للأهمية*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t285482.html


----------



## abu Habib (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmedhamid (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هنزل كل الموضوعات هنا وجزا الله خيرا من قام على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## Magdybadran (13 سبتمبر 2017)

شكرا


----------

